# An opera lover with musical impairment



## BBSVK (10 mo ago)

People, I have to confess, I have some kind of impairment in musical perception and/or production since childhood. They were not admiting me to children singing groups, or they did, but my pals were grumpy if standing near me while singing. I recently saw an interview with somebody having a much worse impairment than me, who perceives songs through words and emotionality. I am not like that person completely, for instance I would recognize my favourite melody if you wake me up, even if instrumentation, rhythm or "meter" is changed... I am not completely tone deaf. But it still made me wonder, if there is a connection between my preference for opera and my small deficit. Is this frequent ? Are you guys on this forum real musicians, do you play instruments etc ? Or are there others like myself ?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm sure personal musical deficiencies are not required for having a passion for opera. I note that Mozart and Wagner, among others, were rather fond of it. Of course neither of them frittered away their days hanging out on internet forums. Mozart frittered away his days playing skittles and chasing ladies under tables, while Wagner ran off to Switzerland, sat in the bath, and wrote nine volumes of unreadable prose.

All sorts of people hang out here. Many of us have been singers. Most of us enjoy other music too. I made most of my living as a musician, singing and playing the piano and organ. I would have been the world's leading heldentenor if I could have chosen my own egg and sperm.


----------



## ColdGenius (9 mo ago)

My ear for music is less than imperfect, I never conceal it. I can't sing at all. All I can play is Blue Danube Waltz or Che faceste? by a rattle for my baby. Musical theory, even on the level of common school, seemed to me harder than nuclear physics. I have no musical education, never wanted as a child and have very light regrets of playing no instrument only in adulthood. My profession is far from music but I like it as I like painting, literature or cinema. Opera became my main music finally not only for its beauty but because it demands to read about it, it includes an enthralling investigation. I was surprised when I began to distinguish instruments and voices. But it doesn't make me professional.


----------

